# Two Inboxes in Outlook 2010



## levibuzzell08 (Apr 5, 2008)

I need help with outlook 2010. I have a client with office 2010 on a new Windows 7 pc. I have imported the PST file into outlook. Now there are two inbox folders and two sent folders. How do I get just one folder of each.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

From Control Panel, go to Control Panel\User Accounts and Family Safety, then Mail Setup, go to Account Settings, then Data Files Tab, do you see 2 Outlook.pst? If you do, you may remove the duplicate. 

If that didn't help, re-do email configuration from Control Panel, then Mail Setup, remove the email setup and re-add again.


----------

